# Synchronisation impossible entre icloud(.)com et mon MAC (bureau et docs)



## beegeezzz (21 Avril 2019)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai formaté mon mac afin de l'alléger...

J'ai tout réinstallé, j'ai configuré icloud dans les préférences systèmes, j'ai coché la case "Bureau et documents", mais mes deux dossiers bureau et documents (se trouvant dans icloud drive) restent vides...

Je suis pourtant connecté avec mon compte icloud, j'ai mes photos, mes contacts...

Sur icloud.com, je vois mes documents du bureau et du dossier "Documents".

Auriez-vous une idée svp ?

Merci d'avance et bonnes fêtes de Pâques.

bee


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (21 Avril 2019)

As tu essayé de créer un ou deux dossiers sur ton bureau pour... »amorcer la pompe » et également voir s’ils sont transférés sur iCloud.com


----------



## beegeezzz (21 Avril 2019)

Salut,

Merci pour ta réponse.

En effet, c'est une bonne idée, mais rien...

C'est pourtant le même identifiant (email) et mot de passe.

Je ne comprends pas...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (21 Avril 2019)

Rien....tu retrouves au moins tes dossiers sur iCloud.com ou le Drive visible du finder


----------



## beegeezzz (21 Avril 2019)

Non, ni dans icloud drive, ni dans icloud.com...

Je ne comprends pas...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (21 Avril 2019)

As tu essayé de te déconnecter puis reconnecter après avoir redémarré


----------

